# So me and my dad are planning a trip.



## ronmac13 (Dec 11, 2007)

But we don't know what to do,

So I was wondering, wheres some good places to fish from the shore for any type of saltwater fish?

Pole type, bait type, any advice. 

Ive only been ocean fishing once so i dont know anything about it, any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ga-atm (Dec 11, 2007)

I dont know alot about fishing from land. but go to this website and post your question.

www.coastaloutdoors.com


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm no expert, but you could search "surf fishing" right here on Woodys.  I've had some luck putting shrimp out with a surf pole and waiting on strikes.  Hit some flounder and whiting that way.

When I beach walk, I'll take a pole with a med. size jighead and catch some whiting that way also.  
FL panhandle areas, incl. Gulf Shores, AL too

Where ever you go, get with the local bait shop...  that's the first thing I do when I get in town.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 11, 2007)

The jetties at St.Andrews State Park in Panama City are good.Don't try to fish on bottom,though - you'll get hung up a lot.


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2007)

All you need is a kayak and your on your way to fishing anywhere you want to.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 11, 2007)

Google some of the marinas in the area where you may want to go. there is usally a fishing report that will tell you what is biting in the area. I might even suggest that you hire a guide for a day or even a half day, he may not tell you his spots but he will offer up a lot of valuable information.


----------



## ronmac13 (Dec 11, 2007)

well the whole trip is a bday present for me, so i took parkers advice and decided, i want to do some shark fishing in the florida flats, anyone know a good guide for this?


----------



## JasonF (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey ronmac!  Do you know exactly where you are going yet?  Every area in Florida has different guides so it would help to know exactly were you are going.
jason


----------



## kentuckychuck (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't know where how many miles you plan on traveling to go surf fishing.  But Hatteras, NC is phenominal.  Next, Venice beach,FL., but I have caught alot of fish off the coast of GA at tybee island, it's close.  I have fished around the lighthouse point off the public beach where the Savannah river dumps into the ocean and got plenty of action.  Near the point there is some rip rap(jetties).  These attract alot of baitfish thus bring larger fish in.  I hope I have been helpful.  Good luck, good fishing.  Chuck 
After though,  There are several piers to fish off of in the area within a short drive.  I know of 1 on tybee.  But there is also a pier at sunbury and I am sure if you look on the internet for that area you can find other piers.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 12, 2007)

For surf fishing, just talk to the local bait shop where ever you go and I'm sure they will point you in the right direction (where to go, bait, etc.).  If the ocean is calm you won't have to cast far in able to catch fish either.  I usually cast as far out as I can and slowly reel back in until I get a bite and then start casting in that general area from that point on.  Another place fish hang out in is between the first and second sandbar (between the first and second set of waves).  I have attached a diagram showing you the typical rig used in surf fishing...hope this helps!


----------



## cheeber (Dec 12, 2007)

My dad and I have been out both inshore and off shore with Captain Charles http://www.captcharlescharters.com/ of Apalachicola, FL.  I would highly recommend him.  In my limited experience Apalachicola is hard to beat for the fishing and proximity to North Atlanta (about 6.5 hours).  Last time we went out with him (April 2006) he had opened a restaurant on the bay.  There you could eat your catch as soon as it was cleaned.  Although we were not targeting sharks, we usually caught a couple regardless.  

Another good source of information  for fishing on your own is http://www.halfhitch.com/ out of Panama City, FL.  We usually stay in PC and drive to Apalachicola to Fish, although Apalachicola is a good place to stay also (quite and historic fishing town that is pretty well preserved).  Good luck.


----------



## ronmac13 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thatnks for the info guys, 

distance isnt really a problem, since we plan to make it a four to five day trip, and i plan on doing some surf fishing as well as targeting sharks.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Dec 16, 2007)

Do you know when you are going? Do you have a budget? Guides get expensive, but are definitely worth it. 
What reels do you have?
What fish are you targeting? For food, fight, or just fun?


----------



## swamp hunter (Dec 16, 2007)

If as you say distance is not inportant you should try the Fla. Keys. Man oh Man at the fish you can catch there!!. All the old bridges are now fishing piers (free) and miles of them. You can set up a tent ,right on the bridges , or bring lawn chairs and fish till you drop. Sharks?? You,ll get tired of catching them. Tarpon ? Tons of them, Snapper ,Jewfish, You name it,  You wanna surf fish? All the road ways ,both sides flats for miles Bonefish ,Permit, If it,s season you can snorkel for lobster. As far as a variety of fish and giants , You won,t beat the Keys, and the scenery?? If youve never seen it ,you better go. You,ll be ready to MOVE down there!!


----------



## ronmac13 (Dec 16, 2007)

Shark Hunter said:


> Do you know when you are going? Do you have a budget? Guides get expensive, but are definitely worth it.
> What reels do you have?
> What fish are you targeting? For food, fight, or just fun?



dont know when were going,

like to keep it undr 1000,

idk what my dads has for poles,

and all three


----------



## Coach B (Dec 16, 2007)

Try this site
bigbendsportsman.com


----------

